# What is a switcher engine?



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

What is and what is the purpose of a switcher locomotive?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

A switcher is a smaller locomotive designed for moving cars around in a yard, disassembling incoming trains, and assembling outgoing trains. They usually pull only a few cars at a time and only for short distances.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switcher


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> A switcher is a smaller locomotive designed for moving cars around in a yard, disassembling incoming trains, and assembling outgoing trains. They usually pull only a few cars at a time and only for short distances.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switcher


Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You might also hear the term 'Road Switcher'. This means it may be used on longer journeys and main line service.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the classic diesel switcher, The SW-1 and others:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/HO-Scale-/19128/i.html?_nkw=sw1

And here are the steam switcher locomotives.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Finally, the road switchers. Locomotives that worked the shorter routes and
dropped cars off on industrial spurs along the way.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Oh, and by the way, look up at the top of the Forum header.
That little red loco is a switcher happily doing it's job.

Don


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> Oh, and by the way, look up at the top of the Forum header.
> That little red loco is a switcher happily doing it's job.
> 
> Don


How can you tell its happy?😆


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> How can you tell its happy?😆


Look at the expression on it's face...wide eyed and with a big grin...

Have a couple martoonies and you'll see it too.

Don


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

DonR said:


> Look at the expression on it's face...wide eyed and with a big grin...
> 
> Have a couple martoonies and you'll see it too.
> 
> Don


Yep!! It has FOUR EYES!!!
And....I ain't drinkin'!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Look at the expression on it's face...wide eyed and with a big grin...
> 
> Have a couple martoonies and you'll see it too.
> 
> Don


Looks sad to me, 









You see, it was said a long time ago that a new picture would be replacing him, the poor thing is tired of waiting for his replacement. 
And since the original creator of this site has moved on, the locomotive wants to retire too.

Way back when tworail was here he even was open to changing the picture. He started a poll asking, of course the majority approved of the picture,  brown noser's. 

Towards the end of his poll thread there are some proposed changes.
But, nothing ever happened.

Poll thread about the picture,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233&highlight=forum+picture+change

I say that this switcher needs to be switched.
Needs more color too, I think the picture is just blah.
Maybe add some more color?:smokin:


----------

